# My Babies<3



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

My first fish, Massacro. Who I call Acro<3 I just had to get something red. It's my favorite color.  I didn't think he was what I was looking for but then I got him home and I was in love. He's such an adorable fish personality wise. And is not scared of me /at all./ Plus he's such a tiny fish, how can you go wrong? c:










My second fish I didn't think was going to live. And thanks everyone here for helping me pull him through what I think was a really bad ammonia burn. (I wish my flash didn't make the blue in his eyes disappear to yellow. D










He loves this spot in his tank.










A vid I uploaded of him being more energetic to show my friend who was also worried.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUKjJe4hBNI

And finally, my newest betta. As of yet unnamed. I take a while to name them. Feel free to suggest, but be ready for me to hate your name. LOL I'm so picky. My names all have meaning. c: To me and to the fish. I love this new fish. Even if his dragon scales are messy and not desirable. He looks like a koi fish because of his silly orange patterns that I think will get much more orange with time. (and color enhancing flakes )


































Somewhere I can spam my new obsession, yay.


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh goodness. that last one is gorgeous  im so jealous!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

have you got them in these type of tanks:








these are horribly small i have one, i bought it with the intention of putting and owning ONE betta, but i almost threw it out when i got the gravel in and a plant, its soooooooooooooo small.
mind you now i have 5 bettas


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

I know. D: I have really limited space, like, really limited space. Just my room. :/ I know it's frowned upon, but I don't plan on keeping him in it his whole life. :c Plus I had him in there for QT while he was sick.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^As long as you make the due effort to clean it, I see nothing wrong with it.
They have sales from time to time on ten gallon tanks at Petsmart with a hood/light/tank combo that are under $25 and are roughly the same size as what Id imagine the combo of your current tanks are, so you coul divide it by three and have an all-in-one!


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

I do. My betta are all very happy and healthy. I think the fact that I nursed Romulus back to health in my small tank shows that he's getting much better treatment.

What proves that is I went in to get more plants for my big 5gal and was taking to a lady I usually trust for info (cat info, at least) and she told me doing daily partial water changes (as suggested by OFL) was too much and I was going to do him in for it. I conferred that I was trying to ease what I believe was ammonia burn and she didn't care >:C!

The other worker around there was saying how she thinks her betta lived so long because she didn't clean it too much. And then my usually trusted employee says that people usually clean the tank too much! Ugh! If you take them out properlly it's not stressful. My first betta lets me change his decorations with him in there, he literally swims around my hand asking what I'm doing. God. -flustered-


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Countered* not conferred. Hard to edit on my droid.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Well, too too many changes can be stressful, yeah- but theyre needed! People with like .5 gals need to do it like crazy, and I know from experience that it freaks them out x_x;

Sometimes pet store employees have good intentions, just wrong information.

(I like to correct them ;D)


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Was just frustrating that she was saying that my changes could have been why he was almost completely unresponsive and wouldn't eat for four days. >:C when the fish I got from my local mom and pop shop were excited and happy when I got them home.

I would have corrected them but it was 2v1 and they wouldnt of listened.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Abby said:


> have you got them in these type of tanks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yessss, the marina betta kit, i loathe it.
i got one and changed my mind about it after a day and went and got a 10 gallon instead back when.
i use it for measuring water changes now because it's half a gallon and = 1 drop of prime!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Your fish are gorgeous! The tail on your white one is lovely.


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you  I really didn't realize how pretty he was until I got home. Was an amazing surprise!


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Good news! For all of you upset about my Marina tank, I'm getting a free tank from a friend at work who had one laying around.  No idea what size but I know it's bigger lol.

-scurries off to clean tanks-


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that Dragon Cellophane is beautiful!


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you. C:

I love him. He's so funny. So much more aggressive then my red boy, Acro.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Marona: is he a plakat?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Your last boy is very nice!


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Nope he's just a regular old delta tail, dragon scale. c:

And thanks, Jayy. 8D He seems to be a favorite here LOL.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Marona said:


> Nope he's just a regular old delta tail, dragon scale. c:


Oh okay, plakats are really aggressive.


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

That would really make sense, but I think his tail is too long. And his body shape seems different from the plakats I've seen. But I'm not positive.


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

I LOVE acro!


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you. C: He's adorable. The sweetest fish I have ever seen.

Here he is flaring at his own reflection, rofl. He was new to the tank still and was making sure everyone knew it was /his./

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wc-T3qhfTE

Wish it wasn't so blurry. But my phone's camera has trouble focusing through the glass.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Marona said:


> That would really make sense, but I think his tail is too long. And his body shape seems different from the plakats I've seen. But I'm not positive.


Ohh okay. I see.

P.S i havent been on here in a whiles so excuse me if im sort of late.


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

That's ok. c: I've been busy, too.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ohh.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Cannot wait to see your new tank all setup. Post pictures when it is up!
And your boys are Stunning! 
Your little yellow CT looks just like my Pug.


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Aluyasha. c: I only wish my red boy, Acro, wasn't sick right now. He looks nothing like he used to.

---

Finally got my new tank~ It's not as big as I'd like, but it was free and all I can afford right now. (Plus the size perfectly fits my desk)

Just so happened to find the perfect (and cheap!) decoration for it. Perfectly depicts the Asian theme for my little Adatayo.<3


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He is a very pretty yellow CrownTail!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, now he really does look like my Pug. 
Love the tank and fish, I hope he likes his new home!


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Hehe I love having a yellow CT. c: I literally can't find any that compare to Adatayo on Aquabid. And I just found him in petsmart and nursed him back to health.

Have any pictures of your Pug? o:

And yes he seems to love his new space. Zooms around it. He literally got in and was flaring at my friend and I (actually his reflection, but shh) like, "THIS IS MINE. NOT YOUR'S. MINE." Gotta love territorial fish haha.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok.  Here is Pug:


----------

